# Pseudoharpax Virescens



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 6, 2007)

I got some ootheca from Yen, Thank you Yen!. One of the ootheca hatch out. They are very cute. I'm hoping to get a better camera as soon as I have the money for one.

Enjoy!

















Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh wow, hatched already?!?! lucky it didn't hatch during shipment.

Congrate!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 6, 2007)

Cute babies, I owe u a pm, will try to do today!


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 6, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> I got some ootheca from Yen, Thank you Yen!. One of the ootheca hatch out. They are very cute. I'm hoping to get a better camera as soon as I have the money for one.Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOohhh... Very cute.

(Sorry for not replying to your reply. I was kind of busy. &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 6, 2007)

A happy surprise indeed! I'm enjoying them a lot. I will be adding them to my website soon. Thanks again my friend!



yen_saw said:


> Oh wow, hatched already?!?! lucky it didn't hatch during shipment.Congrate!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't get over how tiny the ooths are.  

Pretty cute though.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah you do!  I've been busy too, So I understand completely . I'm working two jobs at the moment :blink: . I need to quit one.



hibiscusmile said:


> Cute babies, I owe u a pm, will try to do today!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you &amp; it's okay.,I understand. We all have lives to live .  



asdsdf said:


> OOohhh... Very cute. (Sorry for not replying to your reply. I was kind of busy. &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

They are so tiny, But a lot comes out of those tiny things.  

They are extremely cute. Even people that dont like bugs, said they are cute.



Mantis_Whisper said:


> I can't get over how tiny the ooths are.  Pretty cute though.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 7, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> They are so tiny, But a lot comes out of those tiny things.  They are extremely cute. Even people that dont like bugs, said they are cute.


That's amazing. I really want some these guys now.

:lol: I have a lot of friends that are so scared of bugs, but love my mantids. It's kinda funny, cuase some of them will hold the mantids.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, When you say roach people freakout. But, When you say pray mantis they go "( Aww I LOVE pray mantis)"

I'm like :blink: ha ha. I know a lot of girls that ask me if I have any orchid mantis for sale &amp; the guys ask if they can get the biggest mantis.

I'm getting the people close to me addicted to mantis, ( I say here have a free mantis). It works every time  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> That's amazing. I really want some these guys now. :lol: I have a lot of friends that are so scared of bugs, but love my mantids. It's kinda funny, cuase some of them will hold the mantids.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 7, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yep, When you say roach people freakout. But, When you say pray mantis they go "( Aww I LOVE pray mantis)"I'm like :blink: ha ha. I know a lot of girls that ask me if I have any orchid mantis for sale &amp; the guys ask if they can get the biggest mantis.
> 
> I'm getting the people close to me addicted to mantis, ( I say here have a free mantis). It works every time


I want a roach.  

I know, it's funny, my close friends do that all the time. Some of them want mantids and some just like to look at them. I'm pretty much on a quest to inform people (the whiny little girls in my school who would much rather squash a bug then give it a chance to live and don't even know what a mantis is) the truths of mantids and the rest of thier buggy cousins.

I like the orchid mantises, but the ghost and unicorns have stolen my heart. I like the mantises that don't take up to much space. Those totally rock when all your animals live in your room. &gt;.&gt;

:lol: I promised couple frineds a mantis when I get everything started up, I've only had mine for two months. *owns 13*


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, this is a strange request but can you take a picture of the ootheca after the hatching, and a picture of an unhatched one up close? I'm trying to determine if some ooths I have are hatched or not.

Preferably, can you show me a picture of the ooth that's glued on its flat side to the glass so the comparison is closest to my ooth (which are all flat-ended).


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got plenty of the roaches.  

I agree, Most of the time my friends just don't care. It's hard to find a true bug lover in person. I've only found one guy, That I work with &amp; he breeds moths. So we trade at work moths &amp; mantis.  My managers don't know what to say. Their excuse is that I'm from Africa &amp; grew up with the tribal people...

Orchids are a lot of fun! But I must agree, That ghosts &amp; Unicorns are fun as well. At the moment I'm hoping to breed my Unicorns. But the female has food on her mind most of the time :blink: .

You should see my room at the moment, It's a Jungle. When girls come over, I would invite them to my room (Not a good Idea ) ha ha. Most don't appreciate the bugs.  

I had some more Pseudoharpax Virescens hatch out today, If you want some , I'm willing to let go a few.  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> I want a roach.  I know, it's funny, my close friends do that all the time. Some of them want mantids and some just like to look at them. I'm pretty much on a quest to inform people (the whiny little girls in my school who would much rather squash a bug then give it a chance to live and don't even know what a mantis is) the truths of mantids and the rest of thier buggy cousins.
> 
> I like the orchid mantises, but the ghost and unicorns have stolen my heart. I like the mantises that don't take up to much space. Those totally rock when all your animals live in your room. &gt;.&gt;
> 
> :lol: I promised couple frineds a mantis when I get everything started up, I've only had mine for two months. *owns 13*


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 9, 2007)

It's your lucky day, I'll give your strange request a try tomorrow.  I'll see how close my camera can get to the oothecas. But, Will definitely post pictures no matter what. It might only be tomorrow night through.

If you look at the two oothecas, The one that hatched has little white skin left behind from the hatching. You will see tomorrow, That's if one of the forum members posts before me.  



Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> Hey, this is a strange request but can you take a picture of the ootheca after the hatching, and a picture of an unhatched one up close? I'm trying to determine if some ooths I have are hatched or not.Preferably, can you show me a picture of the ooth that's glued on its flat side to the glass so the comparison is closest to my ooth (which are all flat-ended).


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 10, 2007)

Before your ooths hatch, could you see the "vents" or "holes" the mantids come out of..?

Because after seeing a bunch of other mantis ooths the ones I got don't seem to look right; it's hard to tell because these ooths are so tiny and they had a flat end as if the mantis laid them against a screen or something (they're not roundish and long like other ooths); I think from your first photo you have some like that.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 10, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> I've got plenty of the roaches.  I agree, Most of the time my friends just don't care. It's hard to find a true bug lover in person. I've only found one guy, That I work with &amp; he breeds moths. So we trade at work moths &amp; mantis.  My managers don't know what to say. Their excuse is that I'm from Africa &amp; grew up with the tribal people...
> 
> Orchids are a lot of fun! But I must agree, That ghosts &amp; Unicorns are fun as well. At the moment I'm hoping to breed my Unicorns. But the female has food on her mind most of the time :blink: .
> 
> ...


I'm not allowed to have any. My parents don't want them getting loose in the house.

I have a couple friends that like bugs, but don't really adore them. (One friend has a fear of thing with long legs and longs necks, she doesn't really like the texas unicorns but she adores the ghosts) That must be really cool having a breeder work with you. My teachers don't know waht to say about me love of bugs.... my excuse is I'm just plain weird.

Yes I'm geting some orchids soon, I can't wait! The ghosts are so beatiful even when they are babies. I'm hoping to breed my unicorns too, but they're all still babies. Well more like teenagers. :lol: 

My room is just a mess. :mellow: Yeah, people don't seem appreciate bugs or any life form anymore. It saddens me. But I appreciate your little buggy frineds.  

Ohhhh, I might PM you later. they seem like a nice sp.


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 10, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> My teachers don't know waht to say about me love of bugs.... my excuse is I'm just plain weird.


"Weird", because you have an actual interest in nature and how things work...? Don't let them beat it out of you.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 10, 2007)

Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> "Weird", because you have an actual interest in nature and how things work...? Don't let them beat it out of you.


Nah, my Chem/Bio teacher thinks it's pretty cool.... All the other teachers don't.

I doubt they would ever be able to beat it out of me, I've loved bugs since I was a little girl of three years. Well that's the farthest back I remember.

I'm so glad I do have an interest in nature and such. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 11, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper

It took sometime for me to get the roaches in the home. I now own 1,000 roaches. The little things breed like crazy.

I agree! That's one thing I love about this forum.People have the same love for animals &amp; are willing to help at any time. Without these wonderful members, I would not have the collection I have today. Good stuff!

I was camping the other day &amp; this long leg and long neck bug? Bite me, " That hurt". I still to this day dont know what it was. But it was wierd.

I'm enjoying my orchids a lot. They are beautiful all through their lives.

Just let me know if you want this species in your collection. The oothecas Yen sent me are hatching everyday &amp; I'm enjoying them a lot, I highly recommend this species. I cannot wait for them to mature.

*Hatched.*












*Have not hatched.*











*Hatching.*


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 11, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> A happy surprise indeed! I'm enjoying them a lot. I will be adding them to my website soon. Thanks again my friend!


You're welcome Mikhails :lol:  

Just hope you won't get tired of all the hatching one day


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 11, 2007)

Yen,

Thank you again. I have ootheca hatching everyday now &amp; I will never get tired of the hatching.  I get excited everytime it happens.

Plus, what a good feeling.



yen_saw said:


> You're welcome Mikhails :lol:  Just hope you won't get tired of all the hatching one day


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 11, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> *Have not hatched.*


These are what mine look like. They are flat on one end, yes? The end they are glues against the terrarium to?

So that light brown color in the middle--you can't see inside of it at all, no "tunnel" or "vent" or "hole" of any sort, right? It looks almost gummy...?

Is the ooth hard or soft? Mine are all hard and dried-out looking, and when I look at them as per your camera angle I can see "holes" into the ooth... as they were when I received them.  

It's starting to look like I got an already hatched ooth (well, ooths, but they were bonuses) from mantisplace.com. I might have send an e-mail about it... I -highly- doubt it was on purpose but I paid for a fertile ooth, not a hatched one :X

I appreciate your help with my odd requests, I guess I've been misting and keeping warm hatched ooths from the start


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 11, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Mantis_WhisperIt took sometime for me to get the roaches in the home. I now own 1,000 roaches. The little things breed like crazy.
> 
> I agree! That's one thing I love about this forum.People have the same love for animals &amp; are willing to help at any time. Without these wonderful members, I would not have the collection I have today. Good stuff!
> 
> ...


I want some hissing roaches when I move out. Wow, That's a load of them. :lol: 

Yes I have to agree. yen sent the link to the site and I'm so glad he did! My collection is growing and I owe it all to the loevly people on this fourm.

Where were you camping?

Yes I have to agree. I just got my little L2s and they are simply wonderful. Very pink and very lively.

I really do want some but I might have to wait till I get everything organized.... and when school isn't trying to eat all my free time. :blink:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 11, 2007)

I have had mantis hatch from ootheca that had holes, But this was the Litaneutria minor

species. What species of ootheca do you have? It's not gummy, But hard. It does look like it through.

Yes most of the time you will see no "holes" If it has not hatched. I'll try &amp; get some more pictures for you tomorrow again. Could you post pictures of your ootheca?

Nick, Is a good guy. I get a lot of my mantis from him. I would wait &amp; see if the ootheca you revived from him hatch. How long have you had the ootheca for?



Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> These are what mine look like. They are flat on one end, yes? The end they are glues against the terrarium to?So that light brown color in the middle--you can't see inside of it at all, no "tunnel" or "vent" or "hole" of any sort, right? It looks almost gummy...?
> 
> Is the ooth hard or soft? Mine are all hard and dried-out looking, and when I look at them as per your camera angle I can see "holes" into the ooth... as they were when I received them.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 11, 2007)

I was breeding hissing roaches. They are a very cool species.

Yen, Is the father of most of the mantis I own. Great guy! Rebecca, Is another amazing breeder &amp; so is Nick. I know this becuase I've done business with them..... I could keep on going on with all the other breeders I have done trades &amp; business with.  I still have a lot of good breeders to work with.

For the life of me, I cannot think of where I camped? But will let you know, When I find out.  

Orchids were my first tropical mantis to own from Rebecca. My mind went crazy when I saw the little things, I could not believe it. This hobby is a lot of fun with all the colors &amp; shapes.

Take as long as you want, This species is new to me too. So I'm still learning about this species, I'm enjoying them a lot. So fare they are a lot of fun!



Mantis_Whisper said:


> I want some hissing roaches when I move out. Wow, That's a load of them. :lol: Yes I have to agree. yen sent the link to the site and I'm so glad he did! My collection is growing and I owe it all to the loevly people on this fourm.
> 
> Where were you camping?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 11, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> I was breeding hissing roaches. They are a very cool species.Yen, Is the father of most of the mantis I own. Great guy! Rebecca, Is another amazing breeder &amp; so is Nick. I know this becuase I've done business with them..... I could keep on going on with all the other breeders I have done trades &amp; business with.  I still have a lot of good breeders to work with.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think of where I camped? But will let you know, When I find out.
> 
> ...


The tiger roaches look pretty cool.

:lol: Same with me. I got 12 mantids of him, 9 are still left.  I have yet to business with with them, but I will sooner or later. If you find someone that really loves thier mantids you know you've meet a good breeder.  

I hate when you can't remember things no matter how hard you try, and it happens a lot.

My first real mantid was a orchid I got off a guy who got it off of Yen. I was navie then and bought a mantid for WAY TO MUCH. 25 dollars for a male orchid, that died a month later.... :blink: I still loved the little bugger.

Yeah the mantids are just amazing, it's so cool knowing that creatures like that exsist.  

Aright. I've seen some pictures of them before and I did like them but I never decided to get them before. But now I really want some. Thanks though.


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 12, 2007)

Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> These are what mine look like. They are flat on one end, yes? The end they are glues against the terrarium to?So that light brown color in the middle--you can't see inside of it at all, no "tunnel" or "vent" or "hole" of any sort, right? It looks almost gummy...?
> 
> Is the ooth hard or soft? Mine are all hard and dried-out looking, and when I look at them as per your camera angle I can see "holes" into the ooth... as they were when I received them.
> 
> ...


Those ooths hav not hatched, how long hav u had them???


----------



## Mantodeenforum (Oct 12, 2007)

2 pics of my Pseudoharpax.

adult male:





sub female:





Greetings nico


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 13, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> I have had mantis hatch from ootheca that had holes, But this was the Litaneutria minor species. What species of ootheca do you have? It's not gummy, But hard. It does look like it through.
> 
> Yes most of the time you will see no "holes" If it has not hatched. I'll try &amp; get some more pictures for you tomorrow again. Could you post pictures of your ootheca?
> 
> Nick, Is a good guy. I get a lot of my mantis from him. I would wait &amp; see if the ootheca you revived from him hatch. How long have you had the ootheca for?


Around since late Sept; like sept 26 or so, not sure on the date. It's only been a few weeks.

I'll try to provide pictures now that I've finally sort-of figured out my mother's camera (for unfortunately another mantis-related reason).


----------

